# Erection issues on Test



## audioslave (Jul 28, 2016)

I've been taking 400mg weekly of Cyp, divided between Mon/Thurs. For the first six weeks or so I was feeling good, easily turned on and could have sex four times a day no problem. Then one week I was traveling and and took all 400 on Monday as I was gone Mon-Sun. Since shortly after that things seemed to become more difficult as far as getting and staying hard. I figured it was estrogen, so I tried Nolva for a couple weeks, but that totally crashed my drive, so I don't think it was an estrogen issue. A couple weeks after that now and I can get full mast, but it's tough to stay erect and not nearly as "hard" as it used to be. 

Anyone dealt with this? Any ideas? Solutions? Jokes also welcome, of course.


----------



## saint924 (Jul 29, 2016)

Nolvadex is a serm, it only blocks receptors, it doesn't lower estrogen. I would take some arimidex, bought .25-.50 eod. Also no reason to take Nolvadex unless you notice signs of gyno. But I would always take an ai with any aromatizing steroid. GL.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Jul 29, 2016)

Sounds like an E2 issue. You need blood work.

 and a proper AI.


----------



## Tbjeff (Jul 30, 2016)

audioslave said:


> I've been taking 400mg weekly of Cyp, divided between Mon/Thurs. For the first six weeks or so I was feeling good, easily turned on and could have sex four times a day no problem. Then one week I was traveling and and took all 400 on Monday as I was gone Mon-Sun. Since shortly after that things seemed to become more difficult as far as getting and staying hard. I figured it was estrogen, so I tried Nolva for a couple weeks, but that totally crashed my drive, so I don't think it was an estrogen issue. A couple weeks after that now and I can get full mast, but it's tough to stay erect and not nearly as "hard" as it used to be.
> 
> Anyone dealt with this? Any ideas? Solutions? Jokes also welcome, of course.



How's your blood pressure?


----------

